

This Week in D, issue 1 - CyberShadow
http://arsdnet.net/this-week-in-d/jan-12.html

======
CyberShadow
"This Week in D" (inspired by similar newsletters for other PLs) is a weekly
update by Adam Ruppe on D-related news.

Although I regularly check the newsgroups, I was still surprised at the
quantity of news and announcements all within the span of the past week.
Looking at this first issue, it doesn't seem at all that D is as stagnant as
some claim.

